# Power Steering Issues?



## slo2.0 (Oct 9, 2003)

My girls 2000 A6 is having some power steering issues, and I can't seem to see any outward issues. The power steering seems to come and go. It'll be working and then not and then it will randomly start working again. Could this be the pump on it's way out? The belt looks fine, the fluid is full and clean, this only leads me to believe the the pump is bad. Any one have this issue before? Am I correct in my assumption?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Power Steering Issues? (slo2.0)*

Suggest idle engine and check PS Fluid level. You want to ensure level does not drop and that fluid is not airated with engine running. If so then air is getting into the system and creating a low fluid state that is not obvious with engine off.
If fluid is old, could replace with new Audi G4000 PS Fluid and see if that helps.
Any abnormal sounds from PS System?


----------



## audib4 (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: Power Steering Issues? (GLS-S4)*

I have a 80k mile pump if you need one. Let me know.


----------

